# Latest Obama/Romney Political Polls



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

a) the poll is from july 9th, b) there is no link to the poll, can you link to it please?

and-
Rasmussen Tracking	7/11 - 7/13	1500 LV	3.0	46	45	Obama +1
Gallup Tracking	7/7 - 7/13	3050 RV	2.0	46	46	Tie

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## kyzr (Jul 14, 2012)

Its actually the Electoral College that matters.  If Romney gets VA, OH, WI, or PA  (GOP governor wins) then it gets into a toss-up  ElectoralVote


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

Trajan said:


> a) the poll is from july 9th, b) there is no link to the poll, can you link to it please?
> 
> and-
> Rasmussen Tracking	7/11 - 7/13	1500 LV	3.0	46	45	Obama +1
> ...



sorry, the left wing Boston Herald:
Obama holds &#8216;significant lead&#8217; over Romney in new national poll
By Paul West / Tribune Washington Bureau
Friday, July 13, 2012 - Added 1 day ago

Pew Research Center 

---

http://www.people-press.org/2012/07/12/obama-holds-lead-romney-trails-on-most-issues/

Released: July 12, 2012
Obama Holds Lead; Romney Trails on Most Issues
Record Negatives for Supreme Court Driven by GOP Discontent






hope the top two numbers switch around...


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Jul 14, 2012)

Pew. The name of the poll says it all. 
The man who, four years into his presidency, is asking for another four years so he can put this country back on the right track. What did he do to it in his first four years that pushed it off? And the remark about business owners not creating their succesful businesses on their own, because somebody else did it for them. The government (?) After we had closed on the last house I built and sold, the buyer said she had looked at 90 some odd houses before deciding on ours, and the reason she chose ours was because it was the best buy for the money. Just call me your stubborn uncle Jim, but Barry didn't decide what to put in that house, nor the state, nor the town building department, other than what was required for code, but the tile, the siding, the kitchen cabinets, the countertops, the tubs, the showers, the hardwood floors, the roof, the room sizes, the doors, the placement of the doors, the windows, the ceiling heights, the deck, where the house was sighted on the lot, how deep into the ground the house actually went, the type and style of foundation, the shape of the driveway, the location of the well and septic, the stone walls, where the footing drains went to daylight, what type of insulation and how much, what type and grade of lumber even down to the size of the nails used in holding the various sticks together were my decisions and mine only, not Barry's, not the Governor's or the Legislators, not the building inspectors nor the firstselectmans. 
The Serial Liar In Chief aka Forksucker in Chief. We need to send him back so he can be bounced on Frank Marshall Davis lap once again instead of screwing up this country even more.


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

kyzr said:


> Its actually the Electoral College that matters.  If Romney gets VA, OH, WI, or PA  (GOP governor wins) then it gets into a toss-up  ElectoralVote



actually some polls are great barometers for this...key groups in key states and how they are leaning towards voting and more...

so actually, the poll is parsed for strategic purposes of winning the Electoral College Vote.


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

bitterlyclingin said:


> Pew. The name of the poll says it all. ...



moron: Pew Research Center Reports on Research Methodology

and then...

How Reliable Are the Early Presidential Polls? - Pew Research Center


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2012)

Obama's lead will grow as people get to know Romney better.

Then Romney will close the gap with his billion dollars of Koch money.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama's lead will grow as people get to know Romney better.
> 
> Then Romney will close the gap with his billion dollars of Koch money.



If this ^ prediction is anything like the prediction you made concerning Wisconsin, and Scott Walker... Then I wont be placing very much weight on it.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Jul 15, 2012)

Pew, apparently, has a long history of oversampling the anal fornicators. Consistently turning in results that are nearly over the cliff to the Left.

Why Are So Many Pollsters Oversampling Democrats? - By Jim Geraghty - The Campaign Spot - National Review Online


----------



## salem.hills (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep believing Obama has a chance that's what they want to sell papers airtime etc. Pew lol


----------



## Meister (Jul 15, 2012)

Even with all the negative adds from Obama isn't helping his numbers all that much.

Maybe Obama should talk about the downgrade of our credit rating, the debt, the deficit, or not having a a budget for over 3 years  (you know, his actual record) might increase his numbers over Romney.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 15, 2012)

It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading. 

Interestingly, the BBC who, while a left leaning organization, tend to research pretty thoroughly and not let politics interfere with the research, claim that Romney and Obama are tied.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> 
> Interestingly, the BBC who, while a left leaning organization, tend to research pretty thoroughly and not let politics interfere with the research, claim that Romney and Obama are tied.



LOL, you call those who cite polls 'desperate hacks', and then you cite a poll which just happens to show Romney in a better light than some others do.

Classic.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> 
> Interestingly, the BBC who, while a left leaning organization, *tend to research pretty thoroughly and not let politics interfere with the research*, claim that Romney and Obama are tied.



Anyone care to know the truth?

The BBC's latest says that Obama and Romney are tied, or in their quaint way, 'level pegging',

and then they offer their 'thorough non-political research' by linking to the ABC/Washington Post poll.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > a) the poll is from july 9th, b) there is no link to the poll, can you link to it please?
> ...



I know you are not stupid so I assume you're being a dick. 

the poll was conducted from june 28 to july 9th. Its in the link dummy. 

I asked to see the poll so I could see the sampling breakdown....which you see below;








notice anything peculiar?


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> 
> Interestingly, the BBC who, while a left leaning organization, tend to research pretty thoroughly and not let politics interfere with the research, claim that Romney and Obama are tied.



idiot. didn't even read the post.   Dante wasn't trying to prove anything. It's about the latest polls, just as the OP says.

and what is of relevance is how the campaigns and pacs will read the polls looking for where to targey their money and efforts and to whom they target it.

and if you want to argue that campaigns and pacs are NOT using polls to target groups and states....  let the bullshit fly


----

Latest Obama/Romney Political Polls
WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
__________________

Political Polls Matter: 4 answers


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> ...



polls are snapshots in  time. they are usually meaningless in the ways the average person attaches significance to them, but polls guide campaigns and their messages


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



*what Dante posted:*
WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com

and put up a poll:
*Poll Options
Political Polls Matter*
I agree
I disagree
I agree when my side is ahead
I disagree when my side is behind

----

*you Trajan, entered the thead with this:*

a) the poll is from july 9th, b) there is no link to the poll, *can you link to it please?
*
and-
Rasmussen Tracking	7/11 - 7/13	1500 LV	3.0	46	45	Obama +1
Gallup Tracking	7/7 - 7/13	3050 RV	2.0	46	46	Tie

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama
---
A Boston Herald story. *Most stories about polls have the links to the poll. *

An Dante took no position on Romney versus Obama. Dante did want to highlight Romney at this moment has lost a perceived lead. Dante also wanted to see how most people hear respond to polls.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> ...



you're a little late with this explanation, this is the post you should have made straight away. 

so you speak of yourself in the third person now?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



wanna answer the question......?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2012)

Democrats aren't saying much about replacing the electoral college with the popular vote now, are they?   Instead they are relying on the electoral college to pull obama's fat out of the fire.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Dante did. go back and check.


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

William Galston: Treading Water: Why The Obama Campaign Is Doing Worse Than It Seems | The New Republic

President Obama&#8217;s team perhaps once hoped to reenact Ronald Reagan&#8217;s triumphant 1984 march to reelection. But it&#8217;s now clear that they&#8217;re condemned to repeat George W. Bush&#8217;s much less inspiring campaign in 2004.


----------



## Peach (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama's lead will grow as people get to know Romney better.
> 
> Then Romney will close the gap with his billion dollars of Koch money.



I see Romney winning if unemployment is 7.8% or higher.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Interestingly, the BBC studies polls from across the spectrum and comes up with their own conclusion... as it's the BBC - who do lean left but have no dog in the hunt - I tend to view them as less influenced by crap... and the BBC - today - claimed the race is a tie. In fact, it was Andrew Marr who is very much neutral on US politics.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's lead will grow as people get to know Romney better.
> ...



Really? Even if Romney gets defined by Texas Governor (Rep), Rick Perry, and the President as a vulture capitalist?


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats aren't saying much about replacing the electoral college with the popular vote now, are they?   Instead they are relying on the electoral college to pull obama's fat out of the fire.





Obama's team knows how to play election politics. They beat the Clinton machine.

Worry


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Okay for the second time, the BBC called it a tie today because the Washington Post poll had it a tie.  That was their big study from across the spectrum.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante_OP said:
			
		

> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com





> In his latest weekly newspaper column, Scott Rasmussen explains Why Obama's Still in the Race Despite the Bad Economy.  He points out that a politician promising to fix the economy has about as much credibility as a plumber promising to fix your electrical problems. Most voters recognize the importance of government in providing a healthy business environment, but they believe it's the private sector that creates economic growth.
> 
> Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports



Private Sector Creates Job Growth: a politician promising to fix the economy has about as much credibility as a plumber promising to fix your electrical problems


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Obama has the Bishop on the ropes.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 15, 2012)

Obama is doing better than Bush was doing at this point in 2004, and Romney is no better a candidate than Kerry was.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 15, 2012)

.

Another lousy pair of options.

Yipee.

.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Obama's poll numbers will be getting even better...

35 Questions Mitt Romney Must Answer About Bain Capital Before The Issue Can Go Away - Forbes


----------



## Liability (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats aren't saying much about replacing the electoral college with the popular vote now, are they?   Instead they are relying on the electoral college to pull obama's fat out of the fire.
> ...



Obummer is the one who's worried.  He has to run FROM his record.  What a classic pussy loser.

Like Dainty!


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Romney is scared


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Obama has the Bishop on the ropes.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama



46.8 to 44 and change is "on the ropes"?...


----------



## copsnrobbers (Jul 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> 
> Interestingly, the BBC who, while a left leaning organization, tend to research pretty thoroughly and not let politics interfere with the research, claim that Romney and Obama are tied.



According to Dick Morris.. That tie equates to a Romney win 55 to 45.

President Romney and a Conservative Congress and Senate works for me. And everyone else if they work or are willing to get off the tit that will lead us down a road to Communism. Which will create serious discourse they will seriously regret having to face.

Stupid people....... Very Fucking Stupid.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> ...



Dick Morris?


next


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Campaign 2012 , Politics , President Obama
Mitt Romney voters motivated by opposition to President Obama, poll shows. (so much for conservative principles.)

Mitt Romney voters motivated by opposition to President Obama, poll shows - Political Intelligence - A national political and campaign blog from The Boston Globe - Boston.com

---

It's the hate, stupid.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Campaign 2012 , Politics , President Obama
> Mitt Romney voters motivated by opposition to President Obama, poll shows. (so much for conservative principles.)
> 
> Mitt Romney voters motivated by opposition to President Obama, poll shows - Political Intelligence - A national political and campaign blog from The Boston Globe - Boston.com
> ...



well, at least you didn't play the race card......................





















yet....


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Campaign 2012 , Politics , President Obama
> ...



What percentage of voters who hate the President dislike him partly because he's too black?

Why the watermelon jokes? Hmmmm, race enters lots. I defended the majority of Tea Party people I know as not being racists, but to deny that race plays a part in it all is to deny Obama looks black


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I prefer to see him as half black half white.....like he is.....


----------



## Dante (Jul 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I usually remind black folks (quaint phrase) I meet that President Obama was raised by his white family.

that said, in America dark skin is enough to rate one as a niggah in the eyes of many. sad but true. we even call Arabs, Sand Niggahs.


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

*Americans Favor Ending Tax Cuts for Wealthy by 2-1*



Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com



Poll: Florida voters favor President Barack Obama's immigration policies

and Bloomberg: Poll Finds Americans Favor Ending Tax Cuts for Wealthy by 2-1


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2012)

California Girl said:


> It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> 
> Interestingly, the BBC who, while a left leaning organization, tend to research pretty thoroughly and not let politics interfere with the research, claim that Romney and Obama are tied.



Having watched BBC broadcasts, there are a lot of subtlies of American Politics they don't get, either.  

Okay, this is why this is relevent.  Here's an RCP Chart for 2008.  







There were a couple of points where McCain pulled ahead, such as when he locked down his nomination and Obama was still struggling with his, and right after he picked Palin but before people realized she was retarded.  But mostly, Obama dominated McCain, and won by 8 points. 

Now. Here's the Bush-Kerry graph.  






Not surprisingly, they traded off the lead a bunch of times during the course of the race, depending on events in Iraq and on the campaign trail.  Much closer election, but Bush just pulled it out by 2 points.  

Now, we get to the Obama/Romney graph.  You'll have to click, because I can't get a modern snapshot. 

Romney vs. Obama

save a breif point during the 2011 Budget crisis, Obama has pretty consistantly dominated Romney all along.  Romney has never been ahead.  Now, he might pull ahead during his convention, even losers like Dole and Mondale did that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 17, 2012)

Romney Outpacing Obama in Polls vs. 2008


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Romney Outpacing Obama in Polls vs. 2008





Jesus Christ, Obama was the second coming in 2008. I hated him. Expecting him to reproduce that would be like actually expecting Christ to come back down to Earth. 

How is Obama doing in the states that are going to matter, with the groups that are going to matter?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama will win all the states he won in 2008 except North Carolina and Indiana.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Obama will win all the states he won in 2008 except North Carolina and Indiana.



Wow! A real gambling man. 

------------

now...

Polling insight: Ignore pundits, follow the economy - Right Turn - The Washington Post
---

The New York Times/CBS News poll released Thursday shows Romney with a 45-43 percent lead. That's within the poll's margin of error but


----------



## Dante (Sep 3, 2012)

Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com



then some numb nuts posted this:  



JRK said:


> The polls are the first comprehensive surveys to have been conducted since Romney chose Paul Ryan as his running mate and suggest he has received a small positive bump from his selection.
> 
> Daily tracking polls from both Rasmussen Reports and Gallup also put Romney slightly ahead nationally, although the RealClearPolitics conglomerate Poll of Polls  which does not include the Purple Poll as it was not conducted nationally  still has Obama with a three-point lead.
> 
> ...



and here we are...

Poll: Obama retakes lead after short-lived Romney Tampa bounce - The Hill's Ballot Box


Poll: Obama retakes lead after short-lived Romney Tampa bounce
By Meghashyam Mali - 09/02/12 07:32 AM ET

A new poll finds President Obama retaking a narrow lead over Mitt Romney, after the GOP candidate enjoyed a short-lived bump from the Republican National Convention 

According to the new Reuters/Ipsos national tracking poll released Saturday, Obama holds a 44 percent to 43 edge over his GOP rival.

Romney enjoyed a bounce last week when he officially accepted his partys nomination at the GOP convention in Tampa, Fla.


----------



## Dante (Sep 3, 2012)

Gallup Polls Show No Sign of Republican Bounce After Convention - Businessweek

Bloomberg News
Gallup Polls Show No Sign of Republican Bounce After Convention
By Mike Dorning on September 03, 2012

Party nominees usually receive a bounce in support after national political conventions and the extended case for their campaigns made in the televised proceedings.

Romney&#8217;s speech at his party&#8217;s convention also received low marks from the public. Only 38 percent rated his speech good or excellent, *the lowest favorable response to any of the eight acceptance speeches that Gallup has tested since Republican Bob Dole was nominated in 1996,* according to a poll that the research group released this morning.

*Fewer Americans than in previous years said the convention overall made them more likely to support Republican.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2012)

Polls only matter to what ever side they favor.
In other words polls only matter to democrats when obama is leading
and they only matter to Republicans when Romney is leading.


----------



## Dante (Sep 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Polls only matter to what ever side they favor.
> In other words polls only matter to democrats when obama is leading
> and they only matter to Republicans when Romney is leading.



Not true. They matter to the people who pay for them. News Orgs and others pay for polls to be done and pay for access to polls others have done. It's a huge side business in election cycles.

Shows how little you actually know about politics


----------



## Listening (Sep 3, 2012)

In mid August 2012, Obama was ahead in the RealClear average by 4.3.

Today......they are tied.

The "bounce" actually took place when Ryan was nominated.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 3, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...



His first mistake was believing Newsmax, of course.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Polls only matter to what ever side they favor.
> ...



Polls are like preseason football.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 3, 2012)

Polls Schmolls.

I'm voting for the _Man Of The People_ and no matter what the polls say, that is Barack (Barry) Hussein (Soetoro) Obama.


----------



## Dante (Sep 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



yes, and there are trends that get exploited, 

there is a huge industry involved here


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



There are no trends, poll questions are asked a specific way to get a specific answer. It's like your poll I can't answer it because you don't have an answer to suits me.


----------



## Dante (Sep 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



good gawd, you're dumb as shit. 

Do you even understand who pays for polls and why? New orgs pay to have polls. Polling orgs themselves pay for polls they sell. Campaigns pay for polls about opponents.

there are push polls too.

good gawd, get out of the house more often


----------



## Clementine (Sep 3, 2012)

Not all polls are created equal.   I usually pay attention to Rasmussen and Gallup since they have a better track record than most.

I once got a call from a different polling organization and the questions were simply yes or no, when that wasn't sufficient.   For instance, it was at a time when congress was split down the middle with the left and right and a huge battle was on during the Clinton years.   They asked if I was pleased with the recent actions of congress.    My reply was that I agreed with one half and not the other, but that wasn't one of the answer choices.   I realized how ambiguous the questions and answers could be and knew they could be read however the pollster chose.   I do think that polls are sometimes used in an effort to shape public opinion rather than accurately gauge public opinion.   Many people, who don't keep up with current events, tend to pick whoever seems to be most popular and go against the one picked on most by late night talk shows.   Amazing how a few polls and jokes can cause certain people to form opinions on candidates.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


I've been polled a few times and refused to answer the question that was asked, or asked the pollster to clarify their question, they would hang up after several attempts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2012)

HowStuffWorks "Poll Questions and Answers"


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 3, 2012)

The polls look very different than when this thread was first posted.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 3, 2012)

Polls matter as far as shaping your message and some local polls give a feel for local issues. Beyond that it's fun to tease each other with them despite most of them being bogus


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 4, 2012)

Listening said:


> In mid August 2012, Obama was ahead in the RealClear average by 4.3.
> 
> Today......they are tied.
> 
> The "bounce" actually took place when Ryan was nominated.



RCP is doing everything it can to fudge the poll numbers... by selectively picking which ones to drop.  

And of course they are. The number of clicks they get are directly related to how much they can make this look like a contest.  

Kerry and McCain were both way ahead after their conventions.... 

The best Romney can do is tie that won't last the week.


----------



## SuMar (Sep 4, 2012)

You can't rely on polls since they change on a daily basis.


----------



## tjvh (Sep 4, 2012)

Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's lead will grow as people get to know Romney better.
> ...



It is.


----------



## Dante (Sep 5, 2012)

the ignorance is stunning


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dante said:


> the ignorance is stunning



Just your thread


----------



## Dante (Sep 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com



Pollster: N.H. could lock up win for President Obama - BostonHerald.com

President Obamas re-election chances could hinge on New Hampshire, which is why both the Obama and Romney campaigns are spending so much time there, a national pollster told the Herald.

For Obama, where he stands right now, if he wins Florida, he just needs one more (swing) state, said John Zogby, who was visiting the Hub yesterday. He explained that as the likely Electoral College tally now stands, a Florida win could give Obama 268, meaning he would need only two more votes, and New Hampshire has four.

Its a whole lot easier to campaign in New Hampshire, Zogby said.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...



That makes sense. NH is small and filled with lazy ass beer drinkers. Maine is bigger and filled with more lazy ass beer drinkers. More people on welfare per cap than any other state in the country.
What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Dante (Sep 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com



Wow! How's that GOP Candidate that beat all those true conservatives in the GOP primaries doing against President Obama who was viewed as a weak incumbent?


----------



## Dante (Oct 19, 2012)

Cassidy's Count: Romney's Surge Continues; Florida Breaks to G.O.P. : The New Yorker


http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...-swing-state-polls/?google_editors_picks=true

Long term view...


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com



Obama still holding on.

Poor Mitt, he's not like us and the poor GOP base -- they chose this Imbecile as their leader. Chose Mitt over all other GOP candidates. 

Sucks to be you


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...


some postive news for once today but ram , gallup polls and that cbs ohio focus group worry heck out of me

add to that trump threat of bombshell on obama and it just feel like negative headlines over the president then good ones man.


----------



## Meister (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...



Keep telling yourself that, Dante, I know it will help you sleep at night.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Ohio -- evangelicals and unions get out the vote battle


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

GOP voters demanding "I want something done!" is just too funny


[youtube]0zMGA1HmAN0[/youtube]


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Dainty is still basing his "thinking" on the silly notion that the failed incumbent is going to get re-elected.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dainty is still basing his "thinking" on the silly notion that the failed incumbent is going to get re-elected.


well we won,t give up till it confirmed that romney got to 270. we losing but its not over yet


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > a) the poll is from july 9th, b) there is no link to the poll, can you link to it please?
> ...



Why would you even post that? It's from july 2012.

How in gods name is it accurate or relevant now?


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


i wish we had those numbers now. that first debate changed whole course of this election


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Look at the DATE on Dainty's post.

Thread Necromancy strikes again.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


sadly election not then but now. romney timed his mo at right moment and obama his first debate peformance at wrong time

that life i guess


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


^concern troll is obvious


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Ravi said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


i am not a troll. you are with this constant false lie at me.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

good gawd, the wingnuts can't follow trends and nuanced threads?

the very thought of Obama term 2 has them babbling like idiots.


ROFLMAO


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> good gawd, the wingnuts can't follow trends and nuanced threads?
> 
> the very thought of Obama term 2 has them babbling like idiots.
> 
> ...


if obama could come back from this and win it be so sweet . But not looking likley at the moment,


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




Cluelessness as a Liability:  07-14-2012, 05:34 PM   -- the time stamp for the OP


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Time stamp on OP:  07-14-2012, 05:34 PM 


 and Liability joined in.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 23, 2012)

obama is circling the drain.   The first debate loss was catastrophic.  He could have repaired the damage but chose not to.  He chose to be petulant and petty.   He chose to be schoolyard small minded so he didn't change the course of the campaign.  

obama debated the way he governs and showed the whole nation why he could never get anything done and no one would agree with him on anything.    Can't you see him walking into a meeting and saying "I won"?   After observing his demeanor, no one remotely like him should ever be president.   That's why he's going to lose.   We are seeing obama in context.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Wrong, you lying ball-lacking nut sack.

I even noted the date of your dopey post and that this was thread necromancy.

You can't even be honest when the relevant facts precede your false claims.

You may actually be a retard.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

poor Liability. She just had a melt down and keeps sending me luv PMs

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...e-again-look-at-the-date-on-daintys-post.html


----------



## paulitician (Oct 23, 2012)

That 'Obama Landslide' ain't lookin so good for the Obamabots no mo.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> obama is circling the drain.   The first debate loss was catastrophic.  He could have repaired the damage but chose not to.  He chose to be petulant and petty.   He chose to be schoolyard small minded so he didn't change the course of the campaign.
> 
> obama debated the way he governs and showed the whole nation why he could never get anything done and no one would agree with him on anything.    Can't you see him walking into a meeting and saying "I won"?   After observing his demeanor, no one remotely like him should ever be president.   That's why he's going to lose.   We are seeing obama in context.


not sure that fair but no doubt first debate done damage and he not really repaired it.

If mitt romney wins then well done to him and good luck as 45th president of united states of america.
But i will never agree obama this evil figure from another planet.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> That 'Obama Landslide' ain't lookin so good for the Obamabots no mo.


if romney wins landslide then well done to him and i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## elvis (Oct 23, 2012)

It's going to be really close.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

elvis said:


> It's going to be really close.


not sure all gop here agree with that. i hope it stays close but i am getting less confident each day that president has a chance to win this.

he going to need to do something speical to come back but we see. still 14 days left.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



people only have to follow the conversation in the thread.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> That 'Obama Landslide' ain't lookin so good for the Obamabots no mo.



wake up -- it's not 2008. The popular thinking and internal polls on the 2012 race has been about the tightness of the electoral college count


next


----------



## paulitician (Oct 23, 2012)

The Obamabot 'Landslide' fantasy is over. Reality is setting in. It's gonna be very close. And Romney may actually win it.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Finally you said something honest.  And when they do follow the conversation, they will confirm that you are still just a liar.

Not exactly news.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

elvis said:


> It's going to be really close.



I doubt it. It may not qualify as a landslide, but it will still be a clear decisive win for Mitt.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The Obamabot 'Landslide' fantasy is over. Reality is setting in. It's gonna be very close. And Romney may actually win it.


well no doubt iooking good for romney but fight not over yet. Obama and team need keep going in midwest,


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be really close.
> ...


if it follows gallup then it will be no doubt.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 23, 2012)

You do realize that polls are used to shape public opinion, not as a barometer of public opinion?

4 months ago, the polls were attempting to get republicans to think that the election was over and there was no need to even bother paying attention.  Obama was a lock.

Who remembers polls taken in May, or June?

Now, with 2 weeks to go, the polls have to protect their alleged credibility, and therefore, the numbers have tightened to reflect reality.  There are still problems with polls.  Their questioning is still designed to get a specific answer that can then be spun to the American people, and they still way over sample their favorite political party.

Having said all that, it is very telling the Obama is in a dead heat.   That is really bad for him.

This election could end up going the same as 2010.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

poor liability, this thread has got her unhinged again....


yep, http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...e-again-look-at-the-date-on-daintys-post.html


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> You do realize that polls are used to shape public opinion, not as a barometer of public opinion?
> 
> 4 months ago, the polls were attempting to get republicans to think that the election was over and there was no need to even bother paying attention.  Obama was a lock.
> 
> ...



Polls by outside groups are used by campaigns, but the polls themselves were NOT taken in order to shape opinion

it appears your critical thinking skill set is still from your pre puberty years


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The Obamabot 'Landslide' fantasy is over. Reality is setting in. It's gonna be very close. And Romney may actually win it.


 

the only Obama fantasy was in the heads of scared conservatives. 

After seeing Mitt Romney walk all over true conservatives in the GOP primaries, it is understandable how sick in the head you all became.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 23, 2012)

Lets be honest, with Democrat Voters voting early & often and Thousands of Felon/Illegal Alien votes, this thing will probably be closer than it should be. We'll see what happens i guess.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...



polls ... follow the timeline'

maybe even follow what Cassidy has to say: Mitt the Shape-Shifter Falls on Obamas Bayonet

Rational Irrationality : The New Yorker

---



October 21, 2012
Cassidys Count: More Alarm Bells for Obama
Posted by John Cassidy

Read more Rational Irrationality : The New Yorker


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Lets be honest, with Democrat Voters voting early & often and Thousands of Felon/Illegal Alien votes, this thing will probably be closer than it should be. We'll see what happens i guess.



It appears the only people being arrested for voter fraud are Republicans


----------



## Liberal (Oct 23, 2012)

Actually..

closer to an election (post early voting) polls become more and more inaccurate as 11/6 nears.

Early voters are no longer counted after that point as they are no longer "likely" voters, Obama leads Mitt by 57% to 31% in aggregated assessment of early voters.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually the Electoral College that matters.  If Romney gets VA, OH, WI, or PA  (GOP governor wins) then it gets into a toss-up  ElectoralVote
> ...






pay attention


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Actually..
> 
> closer to an election (post early voting) polls become more and more inaccurate as 11/6 nears.
> 
> Early voters are no longer counted after that point as they are no longer "likely" voters, Obama leads Mitt by 57% to 31% in aggregated assessment of early voters.



all polls are not created equal and polls are only tools to be used. 

Pity the campaign that ignores polls as a race gets tighter and closer to being over


----------



## Liberal (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Actually..
> ...



Indeed.

It ain't over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...



what Dante said


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL.

Whatever DID happen to that alleged "significant lead" that The ONE supposedly had over Mitt?


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> LOL.
> 
> Whatever DID happen to that alleged "significant lead" that The ONE supposedly had over Mitt?



in which poll and in what month?

gawd, you are pathetic


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.
> ...



Damn are you stupid, dDainty. You retarded quiffy evasive quibbling deflecting pissant.

WAS The ONE leading in the polls, say, back when you posted the poll results with 4 months to go or wasn't he?

WAS it a pretty significant (alleged) "lead" at that time, or wasn't it?

Try to spin everything all you want.  The polls -- which even a dimwit motherfucker like YOU chose to post -- still stand in their historical place.  And the "lead" once allegedly enjoyed by President Obama in those polls is effectively GONE.

Your wailing and gnashing of teeth won't change that, either.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



 Classic! Expect much Dante Butt-Hurt after that spanking. Ouch!


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


looking it going your guy way at the moment but still two weeks left and a lot to play for


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


 


silly, the further out the polls are from the election, the more skewed they are with people who claim to not have made up their minds. as election time approaches...

Internal polls and campaign strategies had the knowledge the race would tighten up and be close regardless of what else might or might not happen. 

get a life


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


it be predicted to be a close race to be fair for long time.


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

decker said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com


*
Oct. 24: In Polls, Romney&#8217;s Momentum Seems to Have Stopped*

Oct. 24: In Polls, Romney's Momentum Seems to Have Stopped - NYTimes.com



> Mr. Romney clearly gained ground in the polls in the week or two after the Denver debate, putting himself in a much stronger overall position in the race. However, it seems that he is no longer doing so.
> 
> Take Wednesday&#8217;s national tracking polls, for instance. (There are now eight of them published each day.) Mr. Romney gained ground in just one of the polls, an online poll conducted for Reuters by the polling organization Ipsos. He lost ground in five others, with President Obama improving his standing instead in those surveys. On average, Mr. Obama gained about one point between the eight polls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

October 24, 2012
*Brooks vs. Silver: The Limits of Forecasting Elections*
Posted by John Cassidy


Brooks vs. Silver: The Limits of Forecasting Elections : The New Yorker



> Thursday morning update: Clearly some people don&#8217;t like this post, which is fair enough. One of the roles of the columnist is to provoke, and, occasionally, enrage. Rather than address the criticisms in the comments section individually, I&#8217;ll say a few things and leave it at that.
> 
> Firstly, it was not my intention to make a political point, or to give succor to the Republicans. As I indicated, I agree with Silver that Obama is still ahead where he needs to be ahead, and that he is likely to win. What I query is the apparent precision of the FiveThirtyEight forecasts, and whether its model adds very much to the opinion polls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

Silver, of course, spends much of his time analyzing the latest polls and converting them into election projections. On a much more casual basis, so do I, and so does Brooks, who entitled his column: &#8220;Confessions of a Poll Addict.&#8221; The difference is that Silver has built a mathematical forecasting model, and people take it very seriously: he is widely regarded as a political astrologer who gets things right. In the 2008 Presidential election, he correctly picked the winner of forty-nine states. Political junkies of all stripes, but particularly Democrats, follow his site religiously. Over the past few weeks, as the opinion polls in this year&#8217;s Presidential election have tightened, I&#8217;ve lost count of the number of people who have said to me something along the lines of, &#8220;Yes, but Nate Silver still says Obama&#8217;s got a seventy-five per cent chance of winning.&#8221;

Read more Brooks vs. Silver: The Limits of Forecasting Elections : The New Yorker


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

> This morning I go an e-mail from a friend saying, &#8220;Four more years of Islamo-Communism and this country will be in ruins.&#8221; He was joking, of course. What really concerns him is the prospect of a Republican victory. Could Romney really win? It&#8217;s the question that nags at many New Yorkers from morning &#8217;til noon &#8217;til night.
> 
> Read more A New Yorker's Dilemma: How to Treat Election Fever : The New Yorker



A New Yorker's Dilemma: How to Treat Election Fever : The New Yorker


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2012)

decker said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It is going Romney's way.  And less than two weeks to go is still a fair amount of time.

But President Obama's re-election prospects come down to how INTERESTED his erstwhile "supporters" may be in getting him another 4 years to flop around in, like a hooked fish on the deck.

Face facts, one and all.  The President has tried to run FROM his record, but in the end, most folks will vote based, primarily, on what his record IS.  At the very least, that does not constitute a compelling reason to go vote.

It's over.  The charlatan behind the curtain has been exposed.  And he sucks.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Fred Thompson called.  Your reverse mortgage is ready.


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Fred would have been VASTLY better as President than the asshole you favor.  You drool over the FAIL in CHIEF.


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2012)

Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



dDainty revels in lame _ad hominem_ fails.  That's his calling card, too.


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2012)

The Peanut Gallery at 123 Liability Lane, USMB


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com











Dante said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It's July. No poll is of any real relevance... other than to the desperate hacks trying to 'prove' their guy is leading.
> ...







Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



back in July when right leaning news orgs were saying Romney was in deep trouble.



was fun goading GOPers that far out


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

In September I came back to this thread after two months ....




Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...





Dante said:


> Gallup Polls Show No Sign of Republican Bounce After Convention - Businessweek
> 
> Bloomberg News
> Gallup Polls Show No Sign of Republican Bounce After Convention
> ...





Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Polls only matter to what ever side they favor.
> ...





Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

come back in October...



Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...





Dante said:


> Cassidy's Count: Romney's Surge Continues; Florida Breaks to G.O.P. : The New Yorker
> 
> 
> Oct. 18: Obama Gains in Forecast on Resiliency in Swing State Polls - NYTimes.com
> ...





Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON - With the election still four months away, President Barack Obama holds "a significant lead" over Republican challenger Mitt Romney, according to a new Pew Research Center poll released Thursday. - Obama holds &lsquo;significant lead&rsquo; over Romney in new national poll - BostonHerald.com
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> In September I came back to this thread after two months ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more dante delusions of great self worth


----------



## California Girl (Oct 28, 2012)

BBC News - Obama v Romney: US election poll tracker

Non partisan, and academically solid. 

Romney 49%
Obama 47%

Just sayin'.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> BBC News - Obama v Romney: US election poll tracker
> 
> Non partisan, and academically solid.
> 
> ...



I'd trust polls by people who actually live here... 

Usually, when I watch the BBC report on American politics, I'm amazed by how much they really don't get it.  

And I noticed that when I was on the right and on the left.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Obama v Romney: US election poll tracker
> ...



And those who live in the states which will decide the outcome of the EC. 

Republicans/conservatives are merely setting themselves up for a lot of grief come November by focusing on, and placing their hopes on, only National polls.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Obama v Romney: US election poll tracker
> ...



That's because you're a twit. The BBC is a poll of polls - and those polls they use in their data are US polls... by Americans.

I'm not surprised you support Obama... you're really very, very stupid.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2012)

Interesting to see the views people had of the polls and the numbers now compared to when this thread was first posted.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> [
> 
> That's because you're a twit. The BBC is a poll of polls - and those polls they use in their data are US polls... by Americans.
> 
> I'm not surprised you support Obama... you're really very, very stupid.



A poll of polls, what the hell does that mean?  That's got to be the most retarded thing you've said yet.  

Fact is, Obama will win this thing because Romney is such a douchebag...  

And most of these polls are undercounting minorities... again.  It's like they never learn.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 28, 2012)

Democrats who truly believe obama has a chance are deluded.   He's slid.  The skid is continuing every day.  There's nothing he  can do about it except try to use fraud and intimidation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 28, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats who truly believe obama has a chance are deluded.   He's slid.  The skid is continuing every day.  There's nothing he  can do about it except try to use fraud and intimidation.



Meh, not really.  Romney has picked up some undecideds, but we always knew he was going to do that.  

Fact is, the Electoral map still favors Obama, and Romney has to win 65% of the white vote in order to make up for Obama's advantage in minority votes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 28, 2012)

Again, projections see Obama with a sliver of a lead with regard to the popular vote, most indicating just a hair over 50 percent, which would be consistent with National polling. 

But yet again, again: the presidency isnt decided by popular vote.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> BBC News - Obama v Romney: US election poll tracker
> 
> Non partisan, and academically solid.
> 
> ...



The BBC leans left.
But, they are more honest than most American news sources.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Again, projections see Obama with a sliver of a lead with regard to the popular vote, most indicating just a hair over 50 percent, which would be consistent with National polling.
> 
> But yet again, again: the presidency isnt decided by popular vote.



Gotta love it.

Romney may actually win the popular vote and lose the electoral college.

The Irony would be delicious.


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Again, projections see Obama with a sliver of a lead with regard to the popular vote, most indicating just a hair over 50 percent, which would be consistent with National polling.
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Again, projections see Obama with a sliver of a lead with regard to the popular vote, most indicating just a hair over 50 percent, which would be consistent with National polling.
> ...



Yeah, hang your hopes on that. LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Romney's douchebaggery is more than outweighed by Obama's incompetence.


----------



## Meister (Oct 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Again, projections see Obama with a sliver of a lead with regard to the popular vote, most indicating just a hair over 50 percent, which would be consistent with National polling.
> ...



That wouldn't surprise me at all.  But, I won't whine and cry like you libs did about the electoral college.


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> *Nate Silver now give Obama a 59% chance of winning Virginia.*
> 
> Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com
> 
> Over 80% in Wisconsin...


....


----------



## Dante (Oct 28, 2012)

keep it all in one place...



Dante said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com
> ...



Ahem........................



> If Romney were to carry the state, he would need just four more votes. Winning New Hampshire, which has exactly four votes, or any of the other battlegrounds, would put him across the line. But increasingly, it is looking like Obama will hold onto Ohio. On Friday, three new polls were published, and they all showed the President ahead. American Research Group and Purple Strategies both put his lead at two points; CNN/Opinion Research put it at four points: 50-46. Sources tell me that the two campaigns&#8217; internal polling also have Obama ahead, with Romney&#8217;s vote seemingly stalled in the mid-to-high forties.
> 
> Read more Cassidy's Count: Can Romney Win Without Ohio? : The New Yorker


----------



## Sallow (Oct 28, 2012)

Meister said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Oh please..

If conservatives never whined about shit..half their routine would be gone.

Cause that's all you folks do; whine about shit..and insult people you don't like.

You guys don't even get war right.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 28, 2012)

All of the poll aggregators show an Obama lead (except for that kooky unskewed polls guy).

RCP O290-R248
RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map No Toss Ups

Pollster.com O277-R206
Pollster: Pictures, Videos, Breaking News

538.com    O296-R241
Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com

Princeton Election consortium   O300-R238
Princeton Election Consortium &#8212; A first draft of electoral history

AP  O271-R206
AP Analysis: Advantage Obama in race for electoral votes

InTrade  O287   R251
2012 Electoral Map - The Intrade Forecast 10/28/2012

There are a few more, but they all say similiar things. Romney is behind, and he's the longshot now. He could win, but it's not likely.


----------



## SuMar (Oct 28, 2012)

It's no secret the polls and media are in the tank for Obama, I still do not believe the polls. Romney will be closer to 60% of the vote by Nov 6.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 29, 2012)

So when Obama wins by nearly exactly the amount the polls predict, what's your excuse going to be?


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

SuMar said:


> It's no secret the polls and media are in the tank for Obama...




How the fuck did YOU find out?  Somebody call security!!!


----------



## SuMar (Oct 29, 2012)

mamooth said:


> So when Obama wins by nearly exactly the amount the polls predict, what's your excuse going to be?



No excuses..It will just show that America has a lot of stupid folks running around.

You would have to be dumb as a bag of rocks to re-elect Obama.

I would like to think, by now, most have wised up and will get it right this time around.


----------



## Meister (Oct 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Dude, I just stated I wouldn't whine about the electoral college if Romney won the popular vote but lost with the elecoral college.

Get a grip you desperate hack.


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 29, 2012)

SuMar said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > So when Obama wins by nearly exactly the amount the polls predict, what's your excuse going to be?
> ...



Frankly, I don't think OBama's been a great president.   Not as bad as Carter or the Bushes, not as good as Clinton or Reagan.  

But when you guys nominated Romney, you really didn't leave people with a choice.  

Romney is more of what got us into the mess to start with.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



What got us into the mess to start with?


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



two wars of choice while cutting taxes for rich people
deregulation of banks
unregulated trading (as a result of cutting SEC funds... by the admin).

should we go on?

and more importantly.... the hijacking of congress by the radical religious right.

since bush has been gone...

no more terry schiavo type BS since bush is gone. no more million dollar payouts by government to explore "if prayer works".

stock market doubled
jobs being created instead of us bleeding 750,000 jobs a month

imagine what could have been done if the 'i hope he fails' extremists actually tried to work with the president.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Taxes were cut for everyone.
Banks were deregulated?
How do you figure that?

*the hijacking of congress by the radical religious right.*

How did that "get us into the mess to start with"?

*no more million dollar payouts by government to explore "if prayer works".*

You had billion dollar payouts to explore if solar works.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



ok.. fair enough.. although proportionately, middle class people saved maybe a couple of hundred dollars. so where do you think the bulk of cuts were? then he ran two wars on china's dime...further empowering china. he was the first leader in recorded history to cut taxes during war time.

oh.. they were just reasons why life is better now than four years ago.

so? we should have payouts to explore if solar works. i saw something that pointed out that of the money invested by the federal government into alternative energies, only 8% went bad. that's about 1/3 of the failure rate of bain capital. so that particular bit of hyperbole doesn't really impress me.

glass stiegel... that deregulation.


----------



## Meister (Oct 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Bain Capital took on risky business adventures with PRIVATE money, it's what they did.
Our government took on risky business adventures with TAXPAYERS money, that isn't what they are supposed to be doing.  This is where the rubber meets the road.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



*so where do you think the bulk of cuts were? *

Lot more people in the middle class.
Rich people paid a larger percentage after the cuts.

*he was the first leader in recorded history to cut taxes during war time.*

Reagan cut taxes during the Cold War. And despite the tax cuts and the 2 wars, the deficit dropped to $162 billion in 2007.
Obama ended the wars, why is his deficit still so much larger?

*so? we should have payouts to explore if solar works. *

How much did we lose on Obama's poor investment choices?

*i saw something that pointed out that of the money invested by the federal government into alternative energies, only 8% went bad.*

I'd like to see your source.

*glass stiegel... that deregulation*

You're afraid Romney will be like Clinton?
Just how do you think Glass-Steagall caused our problems?


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You chose to ignore the Elephant in the room (pun intended)...the economic philosophy of over two decades that led up to getting rid of Glass Steagall

In a reply to a comment 'Bush was the first leader in recorded history to cut taxes during war time' you argue:  "Reagan cut taxes during the cold war"  -- Funny, everyone usually says that was peace time. There is a reason the distinction of 'cold' is added to 'war'


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



just to add a little to that... reagan raised taxes seven times. so i don't know what my friend todd is referring to.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2012)

Meister said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



no. they took on risky business ventures with the companies' money then dumped the debt onto the companies they took over.

22% of those companies were bankrupted.
8% were totally put out of business.

somehow i don't think he should get anywhere near our money.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I know, Reagan raised the top rate from 70% all the way up to 28%.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Darn that Clinton for getting rid of Glass-Steagall. LOL!

So how did Clinton's deregulation cause the crisis?

Be specific.


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Clinton's deregulation didn't cause the crisis, but the role of deregulation for over 2 decades played a huge part. That and stripping regulators of their powers and staffing.

A simple search would yield you arguments that make the case...see quote block...and The Chairman of the Federal Reserve who advocated policies that set up the environment that welcomed the 2007/2008 economic crisis, actually apologized before Congress...on national television. 

Clinton's economic policies played a smaller role than that of his peers (Reagan, Bush, Bush) and he gets some blame, but if want to run with the argument that President Clinton was a supply sider in bed with conservative academics and economic warriors...make it...



> The repeal of Glass Steagall itself did not cause the financial crisis. However, the repeal did help make the crisis worse.
> 
> I bring this up because there has been a series of straw man articles claiming Glass Steagall was not a cause in the crisis. This misstates the impact and the broader context. The overturning of the successful 1933 legislation was part and parcel of an ideology that WAS a major factor in the crash: The erroneous belief system that banks can self-regulate. This manifested in a variety of bad ideas, poor oversight and worse legislation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Oct 29, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot 4 Idiot of the Year @ USMB


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



*Clinton's deregulation didn't cause the crisis, but the role of deregulation for over 2 decades played a huge part. *

Deregulating the banks made them write bad mortgages?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 30, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



I could explain it to you, but you still wouldn't understand... even your Avi looks retarded.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, come on, give me your incorrect, left-wing explanation.


----------



## Dante (Oct 30, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Bad mortgages?

haven't got time to teach a class today, but...

You may want to look up How Abusive Practices Destroyed the Mortgage Market.

Mortgage-Backed Securities



> A bank makes an interest-only loan to a homeowner.
> The bank then sells the mortgage to Fannie Mae. This gives the bank more funds to make new loans.
> Fannie Mae resells the mortgage in a package of other interest-only mortgages on the secondary market. This is a mortgage-backed security (MBS), which has a value that is derived by value of the mortgages in the bundle.
> Often the MBS is bought by a hedge fund, which then slices out portion of the MBS, let's say the second and third years of the interest-only loans, which is riskier since it is farther out, but also provides a higher interest payment. It uses sophisticated computer programs to figure out all this complexity. It then combines it with similar risk levels of other MBS and resells just that portion, called a tranche, to other hedge funds.
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



*Bad mortgages?*

Yeah, they caused a crisis a few years ago.
It was in all the papers.

*haven't got time to teach a class today, but...*

First you'd have to take a bunch and then you'd have to learn how to teach.
I don't have 5 years to wait for you to get started.

*You may want to look up How Abusive Practices Destroyed the Mortgage Market.*

So now deregulation allowed abusive practices?

What specifically in Glass-Steagall outlawed these abusive practices?

*All goes well until housing prices decline or interest rates reset and the mortgages start to default.*

Why does the hedge fund care if the mortgage defaults?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Funny, defense spending was higher during the Cold War than during Bush's 2 wars.


----------



## Dante (Oct 30, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Defense spending on new technology and the ability to fight wars on two front.



What front were we fighting a war on?




idiot


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Bush can't cut taxes during wartime, because we're spending so much.

Reagan spent more on defense than Bush and cut the top rate from 70% to 28%.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 31, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I don't waste time on people who need Talk Radio to tell them what to think.


----------



## Dante (Oct 31, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Life just isn't as simple as your pea brain would like.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Dredging up ad hominems in place of debate? It must be awful not knowing what to say to someone who just cleaned your clock.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Too many facts for ya, Dante? Poor libbies go down obfuscating debate defeat with vegan rants when things go poorly for them. I have no idea why that is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 31, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



He did no such thing. He just did the tired, "Please tell me why we screwed up the economy", which I've already explained to this retard at least twice that I'm bothering to remember.. 

I have no problem engaging in a discussion.  But I'm not going to waste my time on those who cannot be educated. 

Do not cast pearls before swine.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Gee, Joe, I didn't know you were into quoting the Bible. In our church it's considered pagan to use a scripture with the intention to denigrate someone else.


----------



## Dante (Oct 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> keep it all in one place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You're too busy listening to Rachel Maddow.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Tell me again how much lower our taxes are now compared to the past. LOL!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 1, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Oh, I usually quote scripture to point out how ludicrous and batshit insane most religion is.  

And it's pretty easy.  There's a whole lot of batshit in the bible that you guys hide in the attic like a crazy aunt.  Like God sending bears to maul children when they make fun of bald prophets or Jephthah butchering his own daughter.  Stuff I didn't find out about until I became an atheist. 

Where were we again?


----------



## Dante (Nov 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*"In our church it's considered pagan to use a scripture with the intention to denigrate someone else"*

Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh my!!!!


and this was posted on Halloween. can't make this shit up


----------



## Dante (Nov 6, 2012)

*Cassidy's Count and Dante!!!!*


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 6, 2012)

The polls are skewed.  Herp Derp


----------



## Dante (Nov 6, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> The polls are skewed.  Herp Derp



It's the Liberal Media


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> The polls are skewed.  Herp Derp



As is, apparently, the election.

Romney isn't giving up..and Trump is calling for revolution.


----------



## Dante (Nov 7, 2012)

Sallow said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The polls are skewed.  Herp Derp
> ...



The Donald. Like Romney he likes firing people.


----------



## Dante (Nov 7, 2012)

Dante said:


> *Cassidy's Count and Dante!!!!*



Nate Silver and Cassidy  

Brooks vs. Silver: The Limits of Forecasting Elections : The New Yorker


----------

